# Windows 7 RTM



## beyond_amusia (Jul 12, 2009)

According to this story, http://www.redmondpie.com/download-windows-7-rtm-build-7600/ Windows 7 RTM was compiled on July 10. I imagine MS will announce this officially on the 13th... Now let's hope XP and Vista go to the graveyard and stay there.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 12, 2009)

whats vista?


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 12, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> whats vista?



LOL - I actually used it for about a year before the 7 beta was launched - been using the 7 beta and now RC since... 7 is what MS needed badly.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

i remember XP. used to be popular back when pluto was a planet.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks fake to me.

1, Why would MS suddenly jump to build 7600

2, The setup launchers date is 12th July, while the build string is 10th July


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Looks fake to me.
> 
> 1, Why would MS suddenly jump to build 7600
> 
> 2, The setup launchers date is 12th July, while the build string is 10th July



could be that it was extracted from the ISO today? I know when i copy a file, the copy's creation date is the date that the copy was made, not the original. Just a though... It would make sense for MS to complete the RTM on a Friday though - then they got all weekend to celebrate and get ready to annouce it on Monday.

EDIT: It says Date Modified, so maybe he extracted the ISO onto a computer today prior to burning the files to a disc (people do some strange shit IMO)


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Even if that is true, when they are trying to prove something true, you would make sure that matched at least, and show the digital signature.

I'm sorry I really do think this is fake


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Even if that is true, when they are trying to prove something true, you would make sure that matched at least, and show the digital signature.
> 
> I'm sorry I really do think this is fake



We will know for sure in about 24 hours.

EDIT: I hope the RTM pops up on MSDN soon...


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 12, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> We will know for sure in about 24 hours.
> 
> EDIT: I hope the RTM pops up on MSDN soon...



The RTM will only show up for plus members I believe unless you opted for the Plus Membership?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 12, 2009)

I cant wait for it to be official, even if not officially available until October.

But my last final thing which makes me think fake, is that every official public release version from microsoft is written as:

6.1.7000.0

6.1.7100.0

So why would MS release the RTM with an extra build string?

Surely if its real it would be:

6.1.7600.0


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 12, 2009)

rtm was supposed to be actually compiled on the 10/11th, and released to manafacturers on the 13th, and then on MSDN a week later


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 12, 2009)

I found an upload of 7600 so i will let you know in the next day.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> I found an upload of 7600 so i will let you know in the next day.



Just remember the Beta or RC keys won't work for the RTM at least from above posts.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Just remember the Beta or RC keys won't work for the RTM at least from above posts.



Easy, and non hacking/cracking way round that.

You run "slmgr /rearm" in your last few days of the 30 day period, up to 3 times, gives you 120 days to use Windows 7 without a key. Just enough time between now and October 22nd


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Easy, and non hacking/cracking way round that.
> 
> You run "slmgr /rearm" in your last few days of the 30 day period, up to 3 times, gives you 120 days to use Windows 7 without a key. Just enough time between now and October 22nd



Good call, 


Keep us updated.


----------



## Easo (Jul 12, 2009)

Imho fake ,too big jump for a build number.
http://www.windows7center.com/ has proven to be reliable source from since pre-beta builds, and there is no info of 7600 build.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Easo said:


> Imho fake ,too big jump for a build number.
> http://www.windows7center.com/ has proven to be reliable source from since pre-beta builds, and there is no info of 7600 build.



I use Windows7news.com a lot, and nothing is on there yet either.

I do call BS on this.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 12, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> The RTM will only show up for plus members I believe unless you opted for the Plus Membership?



Oh, it's not mine  I just got a good friend that just so happens to be an IT - I haven't looked to see what kind of account it is to be honest, but nearly all downloads on there are available. I'm using ForeFront Client Security for example, for "testing and development" mind you


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 12, 2009)

7300 was supposed to be rtm according to wzor, one of the sources :S


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 12, 2009)

this page says wzor is the one who posted the images
http://geeksmack.net/microsoft/471-windows-7-rtm-on-track-compiled.html


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 12, 2009)

Heres a pic of the iso version number.






I havent got all of it yet its still been uplaoded.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 12, 2009)

tigger use this to verify the iso, if its legit, lemme know where you got it from via pm 

http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090706/windows-7-iso-verifier/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 12, 2009)

I will do but im waiting on the rest of it been uploaded.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 12, 2009)

so real?


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 12, 2009)

douglatins said:


> so real?



I hope. ^_^ I will wait until MS posts it over to MSDN though. Haven't the post RC builds improved performance even more? I seem to recall someone saying it was, but not for sure.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 12, 2009)

has to be legit though, it has a digital signiature


----------



## wiak (Jul 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Looks fake to me.
> 
> 1, Why would MS suddenly jump to build 7600
> 
> 2, The setup launchers date is 12th July, while the build string is 10th July



1, vista rtm is build 6000, rc and beta builds was 5000 builds 

2, you should check date of files and decoding of build string can go wrong


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 12, 2009)

WEll, several other sites have caught wind of it and are reporting on it now - Microsoft just needs to hurry up an annouce this. =P

One thing I've been wondering though... Just how have Win 7 leaks been getting out so easy? You'd think the software team was really a dam about to burst. For a while it was 2-3 leaks a week.  Maybe MS did it deliberately as some sort of gurrilla advertising effort? Hell, they did those Gates/Seinfeld commercials, so why not leak an OS just for the attention?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well as i suspected, it looks like this isnt the RTM

http://blogs.chron.com/techblog/archives/2009/07/is_windows_7_finished_apparently_not.html

I just hope its not too long, I cant wait to get it installed


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Well as i suspected, it looks like this isnt the RTM
> 
> http://blogs.chron.com/techblog/archives/2009/07/is_windows_7_finished_apparently_not.html
> 
> I just hope its not too long, I cant wait to get it installed



i thought 7600 seemed a bit suspicious.

from what we've all heard, 7300 is going to be RTM.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 13, 2009)

ok so has anyone actually found anything yet ive got the day of work and i will be checking all my private sites today



i have found this on some forums they claim to have the RTM build. http://win7vista.com/index.php?topic=9445.0


And this which is a great site and could almost put my life on this site being right, This info might explain the reasons for the jump in build numbers 

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...ild-7600-6-1-7600-16384-win7_rtm-090710-1945/


Also guys im not sure if im allowed to post the 'how to re-arm windows 7' so for those of u that can pick up the RTM here is a link insted

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/...vation-grace-period-of-windows-7-to-120-days/


7600 is suppose to be the 'confirmed' RTM build number but for those that dont know, its just still kinda unsure if this is the 'real and full' RTM.
Build numbers work like this.

7600.16384.win7_rtm.090710-1945 < this is the suspected build number for RTM

7600 = Build 7600
16384 = another build number
090710 = Build on July 10 2009
1945 = 7:45 PM


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> ok so has anyone actually found anything yet ive got the day of work and i will be checking all my private sites today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont see any problem with the rearm technique. Its what I'm going to use. Its not cracking/hacking its using a script and command thats built in to the operating system.

But like I've said before, every official release from MS, has been just the first 4 digits, so id expect it to look like this:

7600.*0*.win7_rtm.090710-1945


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

rearm is not violating any of the licence agreements when you get the OS, so i think its fine as well. I intend to use it on the RTM until its available for sale (or someone gets the hint and buys it for my birthday )


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2009)

Interesting alex,the two proper windows 7 images i have both have that same numbering scheme.-
7100.0.xxxxxxxx and 7264.0.xxxxxxxx


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> rearm is not violating any of the licence agreements when you get the OS, so i think its fine as well. I intend to use it on the RTM until its available for sale (or someone gets the hint and buys it for my birthday )



I intend to pre-order when they start here in the UK on Weds, and then when the RTm leaks, ill source myself a copy and rearm until my retail copy arrives, then i can activate it


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 13, 2009)

personally i havent paid for windows for about 6 years and i never intend to as far as they know i have a machine from asus.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2009)

Im gonna pre order on weds too


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just keep finding more and more against it being RTM 

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/showthread.php?p=72451#post72451


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 13, 2009)

well i will just wait around a few days then we will know for sure


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm dling the 64bit version now.I will test it soon.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 13, 2009)

the last windows 7 file on msdn is en_windows_7_ultimate_rc_checked_build_x64_dvd_347832.iso from 05/05 .. nothing yet of rtm


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

god man, i saw an email of you posting here and had a brief moment of "oh god is he gunna close the thread?"


----------



## jaredudu (Jul 13, 2009)

Hopefully their will be news soon. Today is the 13th which is the actual day it was supposed to be released I believe.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

Couldnt help myself.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 13, 2009)

13 was supposed to be the day of the finished client apparently not the release..... well this is what i saw on another forum

RTM SIGN-OFF : JULY 13
OFFICIAL RTM : JULY 16-17
OFFICAL OEM : EARLY AUGUST
OFFICAL RETAIL : OCTOBER 22


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> 13 was supposed to be the day of the finished client apparently not the release..... well this is what i saw on another forum
> 
> RTM SIGN-OFF : JULY 13
> OFFICIAL RTM : JULY 16-17
> ...



reports ive read, said 10th July for final code, 13th for official sign off.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 13, 2009)

well yeah true, but sign off doesnt allways mean release of the client


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

But then it was said to be announced at the World "something" Confernece (WPC?) which starts today.

I'm forever hopeful


----------



## Duncan1 (Jul 13, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> the last windows 7 file on msdn is en_windows_7_ultimate_rc_checked_build_x64_dvd_347832.iso from 05/05 .. nothing yet of rtm



AFAIK the RTM ver will become available at MSDN in July 24.

also, I found this. If it can be called as warez/illegal just delete the post

http://bbs.pcbeta.com/thread-522839-1-1.html


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

well since the public was never supposed to get this at all, its got to be a leak. and if its a leak, that means it doesnt have to follow the schedule... and if its meant to come out today, they arent going to add finishing touches beforehand and email it to the guy there, lol.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 13, 2009)

well im also download it on a full ISO now


7600.16384.090710-1945_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_EN_DVD.iso


what u got tigger?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thats what i'm running now.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 13, 2009)

im about to install mine too, will show some screenies once done


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 13, 2009)

I take it the beta keys don't work for 7600.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> I take it the beta keys don't work for 7600.



No they wont, being on the rtm branch, means your only option is to rearm until October 22nd.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 13, 2009)

installed


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 13, 2009)

well if this is legit, what are the differences from 7100?

i already got a copy of it for the 22nd but just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 13, 2009)

the last build i had before this one was 7229 and this is pretty much the same


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 13, 2009)

it's odd for MS to change Numbers like that. 7100, 72XX, and now 76XX?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> it's odd for MS to change Numbers like that. 7100, 72XX, and now 76XX?



maybe they had plans for more RC's in case it went bad like say... ME?


----------



## i3uu (Jul 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i remember XP. used to be popular back when pluto was a planet.



lol!


----------



## meaintsmart (Jul 14, 2009)

I downloaded it too and even hash checked it. I think I'll just keep it and stay with RC since you can't activate it...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2009)

meaintsmart said:


> I downloaded it too and even hash checked it. I think I'll just keep it and stay with RC since you can't activate it...



you can still use it for 120 days. thats long enough for retail keys to be out and about.


----------



## meaintsmart (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm it seems like 7600.16385 is the new build that was built on the 13th.

Edit: It's not leaked...yet.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sorry...may be real, may not be...but if you were M$, would you want to admit that someone leaked the RTM to a torrent site before you even got it out the door? I think I'd be willing to delay my release long enough to redo my numbers to save face over that one....


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 14, 2009)

There is no way 7600 is the RTM.

Main reason being you cannot choose the edition you want when you install it.

I did it anyway to see fi I ca feel any improvements or bugs. I really want the final RTM soon tho


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> There is no way 7600 is the RTM.
> 
> Main reason being you cannot choose the edition you want when you install it.
> 
> I did it anyway to see fi I ca feel any improvements or bugs. I really want the final RTM soon tho



choosing an edition isnt guaranteed to be proof (i've had copies that didnt let me choose before, admittedly most OEM) but none of the arguments FOR it make sense either - we know there was several RTM candidates, and ofc all of those arent going to have the RC expiry date - so this is one of several candidates. It COULD end up being RTM, but it might not.


----------

